# Luke's c'tan proxy (coming soon need feedback)



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

So I have currently ordered the following 40mm miniature to stand in for my c'tan. So my question is what do you think of the model, and additionally do you think moulder of worlds, and pyreshards fit the model as its two abilities.


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

looks cool, where you getting it from?


----------



## Sothot (Jul 22, 2011)

It looks like a tyranid to me... Which is fine I guess, I just don't see necrons worshiping that guy as easily as other things.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Ah, Fallen Angel Ophiel of the Sammual (or something) alliance. Tried to use this dude for my DE once. But he was advertised as 32mm... not the 40mm he really is.

Personally, I think Arbitor Aizen would make a better C'tan.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

the-ad-man said:


> looks cool, where you getting it from?


Its a part of the anime tactics miniture line, which actually has 4-5 models that can stand in for a c'tan.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Orochi said:


> Ah, Fallen Angel Ophiel of the Sammual (or something) alliance. Tried to use this dude for my DE once. But he was advertised as 32mm... not the 40mm he really is.
> 
> Personally, I think Arbitor Aizen would make a better C'tan.


Funny you would say that as I originally thought of using him, but wanted a more deciever esc model.


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

i was more looking for the website you can buy these figures from


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

the-ad-man said:


> i was more looking for the website you can buy these figures from


Ask and you will recieve. https://cipher-studios.com/store/in...Path=1&zenid=e2b4b4eba5ad02010db188573e5b9097

Still need feedback on the options I am using and possibly a title for the miniture....hmmm going on the whole the+adjetive model how does "The curruptor" or "The Ravanger" sound?


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

cheers man, i might be getting some of these for c'tans haha

obey the giant anime overlords!!

do they come painted or not?


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

This is my C'tan Proxy. Shard of the Void Dragon. (Since the Emperor just imprisoned a Shard by the new Fluff)


----------



## Eleven (Nov 6, 2008)

The model is pretty decent. It's in no way a c'tan though.

Maybe if it was 28mm you could use it for your dark eldar.


----------



## VK-Duelist (Oct 4, 2010)

Looks more like something to sub in for DE.

At most, it'll pass for a disguised Deceiver.


----------



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

I think it could make a pretty good c'tan if you removed the tyranid-esque scythes and made him float in the air wrapped in cloth, like the deceiver model does.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Well that was unexpected. While doing a random image search to see other proxies people have used for c'tan I encountered a something beyond all expectation. For the first none gw based model to come up was the one I picked. FWI it looks very c'tan like when modeled to look like its flying forward with giant scythes materializing out of the ground and its cloak. Also to the whole DE thing you do know it is a 40mm sized model right?

Besides I hear very few suggestions for models that better match the size and appearance for a c'tan then the ones I have discovered, and really how many retooled night bringers can one see before vomiting?


----------



## Eleven (Nov 6, 2008)

We did mention that it was 40mm, and that it would have been good for de if it was 28.

The problem is that is doesn't look spiritual or godlike in any way. Modeled even in the picture you posted it looks like Dark elf goku.










Here's one that looks like a spirit at least.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

If you can repose it good, but it looks no good as it comes.  

imo there is plenty to use in the citadel range if you are willing to convert models. 



Ushabti, kroxigor, Orion, sphynx, daemon princes, even some terrain pieces can be used.


----------



## Sothot (Jul 22, 2011)

The scything talons and segmented armour are what does it. You asked for comments and that's what you're getting. When you put it in tabletop you can't be surprised when people ask you why your necrons are worshiping a tyranid. Granted, iy does look pretty cool in the second picture you posted of it, much better than the first.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

I suppose it is a matter of taste and or personal preference, but I do see why people would think the model doesn't completely fit with the current c'tan feel. 

However sadly I have to disagree with Ushabti, kroxigor, Orion, sphynx being decent proxies as the current c'tan range would make such candidates even more un-c'tan like, but mind you the current fluff supports the idea that anything can be a c'tan so I guess I could work even though two of those models would be impossible to get on the regulation sized bases for a c'tan.

On a unrelated side note would this model be a better proxy with the right modeling and paint job (FWI I plan on making 3 different looking c'tan with different abilities anyways).


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

i like both , go with whatever you think, the only one you have to please is youself


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Hmm wise words.


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

Eleven said:


> We did mention that it was 40mm, and that it would have been good for de if it was 28.
> 
> The problem is that is doesn't look spiritual or godlike in any way. Modeled even in the picture you posted it looks like Dark elf goku.
> 
> ...


That looks like a angry Fairy Godmother more so than a Star God. Mother Nature is on her period again .


----------



## broran (Feb 1, 2011)

im thinking if you could remove the demon chick https://cipher-studios.com/store/in...id=624&zenid=e2b4b4eba5ad02010db188573e5b9097 would make a cool void dragon


----------



## Eleven (Nov 6, 2008)

LukeValantine said:


> On a unrelated side note would this model be a better proxy with the right modeling and paint job (FWI I plan on making 3 different looking c'tan with different abilities anyways).


I'd have to see it modeled. Have you considered doing a little stitch work and using actual cloth for the robes?

You know what...looking at that model, it could be really good if you modeled in a lot more of those firey wire type things around the leg area.

You know how the nightbringers fingers and arms meld into the cloth and scythe? That gives it the distinct appearance of being insubstantial and spiritual. Maybe if you could have an effect like that. I'm not the best at converting so I don't really know the 'how' behind it.


----------

